# Homer Glenn, IL - "Silver", Sable? F, 2 1/2yrs



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

I found this pretty girl at TLC Animal Shelter in Homer Glenn, IL (it's near Orland Park). She came in with another GSD (possible mix) because apparently she was on a farm and didn't get along well with the horses. She was raised with kids, however, and is about 2 1/2 years old. Someone is interested in her "brother" but Silver still needs a home!

She's a very lovely girl, I would love to take her myself if I had room!



















Here's a link to Silver's Petfinder page (she's listed as a mix, but she looks pure GSD to me!), along with a video posted by the rescue she's at. It's a bunch of shots of different dogs at the shelter, but there's some very sweet ones of Silver in there! Please check her out, she seems like such a sweet girl!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13363115

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1fs3IBx6u8


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a pretty, pretty girl!







She has the most beautiful eyes and such neat coloring. That first picture is enough to break your heart though.


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

She looks like one of the girls we had when I was a kid..... same ear down infact!!!! I sure hope someone can help this pretty girl.....


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

she's very unforgettable. I came back to her post to check on her today. I hope she gets a really good home soon.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Silver's not on TLC's website anymore, I guess she got adopted!


----------

